
A16Z: World’s Largest Supercomputer vs. Biology’s Toughest Problems - tosh
https://a16z.com/2020/06/14/folding-at-home-supercomputer-protein-dynamics/
======
tosh
> We discuss the origins of the Folding at Home project along with its
> connection to SETI@Home and Napster; also the scientific and technical
> advances needed to solve the complex protein folding and distributed
> computing problems; and importantly what does understanding protein dynamics
> actually achieve?

